

How to Flunk Philosophy: or Here we go Again - booyah
http://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/2013/08/10/how-to-flunk-philosophy-or-here-we-go-again/

======
lutusp
Still arguing about philosophy? Who hasn't heard that philosophy was replaced
by science over 100 years ago?

And ... how would anyone decide that a particular person had flunked
philosophy? It has no fixed, testable content, so there are no right answers,
so no wrong ones.

Philosophers talk the talk. Scientists walk the walk.

